# How do I keep my rats cool during summer?



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

My rats are sleeping in the litter box, which is kinda nasty and makes me want to bathe them more often, something they hate. I think its because the temperature is rising and the litter box is filled with cool pellets. I have a slab of red brick in there that is also cool, but he doesnt like that. Is there something else I can use that has a cool attractive surface for rats to sleep on?


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

You could try laying down a shallow pan of cool water. Not too deep. Just enough to get their feet into but not get their body wet. I've also used ice cubes which my rats love on hot days. Keep fans on for air circulation but make sure they're not getting too much of a direct breeze. There's also cooling stones for chinchillas that you can try using.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

You can also feed them frozen veggies. Or freeze a bottle of water, put it in a sock and put it in their cage. You could also try tiling a section of the cage, as tiles tend to stay cool best. Or you could freeze a few single tiles, then put them in the cage - but you would have to take them out, wash them and refreeze a few times a day. Give them a small bowl of water, they can usually dip their front paws in to cool off. Add ice cubes to the bowl of water. You can also freeze them fruity ice treats. Nom nom nom.


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

I tried putting an icepack in his cage, but he kept sleeping in the litterbox, so i moved him downstairs where it is 20 degrees cooler.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hopefully that helps! Make sure they are not in direct sunlight or a draft.


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its cool now at night, but he still sleeps in it. I look online and other people report their rats doing the same thing. It just makes me wanna bathe him more.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah I have a boy who loves sleeping in his litter box too. Just make sure you are keeping it super clean, that way he won't get dirty. I empty and refill mine every morning. And also remember that they clean themselves head to toe at least seven times per day, so hes cleaning any stray bits off him. If you are washing him too much it will just dry out his skin and irritate him. It won't keep him any cleaner either, as he'll more than likely want to go lay in his poop even more so he smells better to him. lol


----------

